# Cow eats a marijuana patch



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

My neighbor Hommer, who is 90 yrs old and was my grandpa best friend stoped by earlier today. I was in barn skinning a deer. He gets off his tractor like he is drunk. 

Ozzy "when you start back drinking? "

Hommer "I didn't my cow got into Vern's(Hommer's grandson) pot patch. Thursday and ate it down to the grown. I found her this morning. With her udders dripping.(it's been 2 days since she has been milked.)Took her to the barn and milked her. I drank a big glass it tasted great. Poured another glass over ice ate a peice of cake and drank it. I think I stoned."

Yes I know this belongs on " Today Funnies"

But it is a true story and I will let you all know how the "MILK" taste and if it works afterwhile I'm headover to Hommer as soon as he wake up. I wonder if he wants another glass of milk. :laugh:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 24, 2009)

OMG, Ozzie, that is totally HILARIOUS!!!!!  What a GREAT story.....send this one into High Times. Needs to be shared with the world. What a fun chuckle!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

Bwahahahahahahahahaha!  That's my kinda milk, and I don't even drink milk.


----------



## Hick (Oct 24, 2009)

> Passive consumption of marijuana through milk: A low level chronic exposure to delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol(THC)
> Gulzar R. Ahmad&#8204; and Naeem Ahmad&#8204;
> Environmental Health & Safety Department, University California, Riverside
> La Sierra High School Riverside, California
> ...


hXXp://informahealthcare.com/doi/abs/10.3109/15563659008


----------



## tcbud (Oct 24, 2009)

Priceless

Want to hear the update.....


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 24, 2009)

I bet that cow just kept eating and eating and eating...I want to make ice cream with that milk...hmmmmm


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

Wonder what would happen if we ate the cow?  :giggle:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

:rofl:...... lucky ol cow.....   good one* Ozz *


----------



## IRISH (Oct 24, 2009)

nice find Hick. ...

wonder how Homer got the pot crazed cow out of Vern's patch. lol. lol. ...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

yeah, BEWARE of those violent stoner cows .............:rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 24, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> nice find Hick. ...
> 
> wonder how Homer got the pot crazed cow out of Vern's patch. lol. lol. ...


 
Im thinking some oats...


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 24, 2009)

Some entrepreneur is gonna start marketing pot milk, just watch....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Some entrepreneur is gonna start marketing pot milk, just watch....


 
ozzy's probably bottleing it as we speak....:giggle:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

He's probably milk bonging that stuff....  Ozzy Ozzy Ozzy Ozzy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

I guess my THC levels are to high, I can't tell much I drank 16 oz of milk. We have milked 13quart from her so far. I'm gonna churn some butter from part of it Hommer and Mom are gonna make buttermilk with the rest. I will drink a glass in the morn before I have smoked anything to see if I can tell anything.

When I was telling Mom she laugh and said "Bring me some to make buttermilk with."

Irish, the cow had eaten the 3-6ft plant to the ground. 

Don't think you will see it on the store shelf, the price would be a heartstopper


----------



## smokingjoe (Oct 25, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> nice find Hick. ...
> 
> wonder how Homer got the pot crazed cow out of Vern's patch. lol. lol. ...


 
Simple, waved a packet of oreo's in front of the cow and she followed him right out.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

Roll up a cow pie and smoke it


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

Ozzie, did the cow get the munchies? 

And what does a cow crave when it gets the munchies?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2009)

I think she had cottonmouth. :laugh:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I think she had cottonmouth. :laugh:


 
:rofl: yer killin me


----------



## Hick (Oct 25, 2009)

from a 2005 article in the NZ herald..


> Russia's long winter will just fly by for a herd of Russian cows which will be fed confiscated marijuana over the cold months.
> 
> Drug workers said they adopted the unusual form of animal husbandry after they were forced to destroy the sunflowers and maize crops that the 40 tonnes of marijuana had been planted among, Novye Izvestia daily newspaper reported.
> 
> ...





> A Polish woman who grew marijuana to calm the nerves of her cow has been charged with cultivating a narcotic by police in the western town of Lobez.
> 
> The cow had been "skittish and unruly" -- once breaking a person's arm -- until someone suggested mixing cannabis in with its feed, the woman told police.
> 
> ...


hXXp://twistededge.org/Stranger_Than_Fiction/Animals_Gone_Apeshit/Hash_Cow/


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

:rofl:



:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2009)

The only thing I can say there seem to be a relaxing feeling that takes affect about 20 min after drinking. I can tell no diff in taste or look.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

But, when you're having that relaxing feeling, do you get the urge to moo and chew up your grow?


----------



## mr.greengenes (Oct 25, 2009)

How now brown cow? I'm high Tai fly.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> But, when you're having that relaxing feeling, do you get the urge to moo and chew up your grow?


 
:spit:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by mojavemama
But, when you're having that relaxing feeling, do you get the urge to moo and chew up your grow?

No, but for some reason I want to go ride a bull.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> But, when you're having that relaxing feeling, do you get the urge to moo and chew up your grow?


 
Better than lifting your tail I suppose.

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> No, but for some reason I want to go ride a bull.


 
:giggle: Starting to wory about you my friend!!

And MM, you're cracking me up too.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Oct 25, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> No, but for some reason I want to go ride a bull.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 26, 2009)

Very funny stuff! I love it. I hope the kid had more plants someplace out of the cow's range.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 26, 2009)

Reminds me of this post I made a while back...  Cows LOVE weed...

:holysheep:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44001&highlight=pot+cows


----------



## painterdude (Oct 26, 2009)

I NEVER SAW A PURPLE COW
AND
I NEVER HOPE TO SEE ONE
BUT
I CAN TELL YOU ANYHOW
THAT
I'D RATHER SEE
THAN
BE ONE
from painterdude's wonderful years learning stuff from the Sister's of St. Marys


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Ozzy met a cow
That grazed on marijuana.
Oh, the milk it gave.

Skeleton branches.
The cow ate up all the buds.
Happy, Happy Cow.

I smell the cow's milk.
Drinking it down I burp once.
My eyes are red now.

Oh, the munchies come.
Cow, why no chocolate milk, huh?
I could drink a quart.

How now, stoned cow? 
Are your eyes bloodshot like mine?
Does time pass slowly?

I want my own cow.
But I will fence the pot patch;
Elsie eats the buds.


----------



## astrobud (Oct 26, 2009)

this is funny stuff. i saw a bumper sticker back in the 70s that read drink milk and get high, cows eat grass


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's my fav cow saying: "Patience. In time the grass becomes milk." 

Only now, it takes on a whole new meaning! ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 26, 2009)

*hahah just found this thread ,,,at last 


so freakin funny :rofl:*


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by mojavemama
"But, when you're having that relaxing feeling, do you get the urge to moo and chew up your grow?"

HIE posts: "Better than lifting your tail I suppose."

HIE, if it goes in, then it's gotta come out, right? Think of it as wonderful organic fertilizer. Embrace the ****!


----------



## lordhighlama (Oct 26, 2009)

the pot roast comment still has me cracking up!


----------

